

When I Worked at Google... - soundsop
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=%22when+i+worked+at+google%22&btnG=Search

======
soundsop
I guess it's true that nobody wants to leave Google
(<http://www.paulgraham.com/mit.html>).

~~~
aston
Microsoft's oh, only 23 years older than Google...

------
Goladus
Results 1 - 10 of about 1,280 for "when i worked at denny's"

~~~
PStamatiou
Results 1 - 50 of about 20,800 for "i work at google"

